# BGH erklärt Klauseln von T-Mobile und congstar für unwirksam



## Captain Picard (18 Februar 2011)

http://www.vzbv.de/go/presse/1448/index.html


> PRESSEMITTEILUNGEN
> 15,50 Euro kein Grund für Handy-Sperrung
> BGH erklärt Klauseln von T-Mobile und congstar für unwirksam
> 
> 18.02.2011 - Mobilfunkanbieter dürfen einen Handy-Anschluss nicht wegen eines Zahlungsverzugs von nur 15,50 Euro sperren. Das hat der Bundesgerichtshof am Donnerstag entschieden. Mit dem Urteil folgt das Gericht der Auffassung des Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverbandes (vzbv), der diese Praxis als überzogen und rechtlich unzulässig kritisiert. Der vzbv hatte gegen die Sperrklauseln von T-Mobile und congstar geklagt.


----------



## senioreninfo (14 April 2012)

Achtung: Congstar versucht mit aller Hartnäckigkeit ihre Klauseln in den AGB’s durchzusetzen. Sie scheuen auch kein Gerichtsverfahren trotz Unwirksamkeit/Verstoß gegen BGB-Gesetze. Sie sind ebenso hochnäsig wie die Telekom auch. Congstar ein Tochterunternehmen der Deutschen Telekom AG.


----------



## Heiko (14 April 2012)

Da gibts noch ganz andere die machen, was sie wollen...


----------



## senioreninfo (14 April 2012)

ist ja unbestritten, aber ich dachte wir reden hier von Congstar und T-Mobile


----------



## Reducal (14 April 2012)

senioreninfo schrieb:


> ...aber ich dachte wir reden hier...


Lohnt sich aber kaum, da der konkrete Zusammenhang des strittigen Einzelfalls sich schwerlich auf alle Vertragsnehmer umsetzen lässt. Wenn es eine Diskrepanz in den AGB geben sollte, dann kann entweder ein Mitbewerber oder ein Kunde ja versuchen das juristisch richten zu wollen.


----------



## senioreninfo (3 August 2012)

Ja ich habe es mit sehr viel Zeit (4 Jahre Kampf) und Aufwand (über 50 eMails+Briefe) wahr gemacht.
Vor 4 Jahren hatte Congstar für 9,90€ eine HandyPrepaid-Karte angeboten mit 5€ Startguthaben und kostenloser eBay-Internetverbindung.
Leider war an meinem internetfähigen Handy keine nutzbare Einrichtung möglichen. Nach Reklamation und Einrichtungsbeschreibung zum passenden
Handy war es auch nichts möglich. Es wurde empfohlen die 0900-Service-Nr. anzurufen. Das fand ich als Witz und lehnte ab, da die Kosten höher
geworden wären als der Kartenerwerb selbst. Außerdem kann man von einem Anbieter erwarten, dass seine Beschreibungen stimmen und getestet sind, ggfs. er es
dann kostenlos richtig stellt. Auch mit einem 2.Handy ohne Erfolg. Nach längerer Zeit wollte ich es nicht mehr hinnehmen und verlangt mein
Geld zurück. Nun versuchte man mich einzuschüchtern. Das Startguthaben wurde "geschenktes Guthaben genannt". Da nicht rechtzeitig aufgeladen
wurde hat man mir per SMS gekündigt und verlangt mein Handy hätte immer empfangsbereit zu sein. Trotz allen Ablehnungen hatte ich noch angeboten nur das Guthaben
zurück zu zahlen, was nicht verfallen darf (Gerichtbeschlüsse). Kein Entgegenkommen und im letzten Brief lehnte man jegliche Stellungnahme und Antworten ab.
Der Verbraucherservice der Bundesnetzagentur verwies auf Zivilrecht. So zwang ich zu einem Gerichtsverfahren und musste nun bis nach Köln
zum Amtsgericht (Vorladung). Das Anwaltsbüro von Congstar versuchte ebenfalls mich mit Formulierungen in die Knie zu zwingen.
Dann aber hatte der Richter die Gegenseite aufgeklärt und alle Anschuldigungen verworfen. Im Gegenteil warf man
nun dem Unternehmen die 10.000 fache ungerechtfertigte Bereicherung vor und erklärte die AGB in einigen Punkten für nicht gesetzeskonform.
Jetzt hat Congstar nicht nur 9,90€ zu zahlen gehabt, sondern alle Kosten (Gericht- Anwalt- und Fahrtkosten) zu tragen. Natürlich haben sie es bei anderen schon
ungerechtfertigt vereinnahmt.
Mir zeigt es nun, dass man sich nicht einschüchtern lassen darf und der Arroganz und Hochnäsigkeit kontern muss. Bei gutgemeinten Versuchen, eine
außergerichtliche Einigung herbeizuführen, ist man der Dumme und verplempert nur Zeit.
Falls jemand auch mal Probleme mit einem Nichtfunktionieren, Guthabenabweisung hat, gebe ich gern das Aktenzeichen bekannt.
Die Unternehmen sollten merken, dass sie uns Verbraucher nicht verblöden dürfen und mit Respekt zu begegnen haben. Auch wenn es ein Tochterunternehmen der Deutschen Telekom ist.


----------



## Kaledner (31 Oktober 2017)

weiss jemand wo aktuell die Grenze liegt, ab der bei einem (angeblichen) Zahlungsrückstand der zugang gesperrt werden darf ?


----------



## BenTigger (1 November 2017)

mehr als 75€ ist mein letzter Wissensstand...


----------



## Reducal (8 November 2017)

BenTigger schrieb:


> mehr als 75€ ist mein letzter Wissensstand...


Yep

http://www.finanztip.de/handyvertrag/handy-gesperrt/


> > Eine Sperre des Handys ist erst zulässig, wenn der Kunde mit mindestens 75 Euro in Verzug ist und der Anbieter die Sperre mindestens zwei Wochen zuvor schriftlich angedroht hat.
> 
> 
> Wer mit der Bezahlung seiner Handyrechnungen im Verzug sind, dem darf der Mobilfunkanbieter nicht ohne vorherige Ankündigung das Handy sperren. Das hat der Bundesgerichtshof am 17. Februar 2011 entschieden (Az. III ZR 35/10) und damit die Rechte der Telefonkunden gestärkt.





			
				VZBV/BGH schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Mobilfunkunternehmen darf den Handy-Anschluss nicht wegen eines Zahlungsverzugs von nur 15,50 Euro sperren. > HIER <


----------

